# Lyft Waybill Information



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I know where to find the waybill on the Uber app, but I just started also driving for Lyft. As I do runs in and out of the airport, it can be possible at any time for security to request to see your waybill. Can't seem to find it on the Lyft app.
Is it there or not? Thought that was a requirement, especially in California.


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm Lyft Dallas and there is no waybill info in the Lyft App. I've pushed a.lot of buttons. Even in the desktop things like weekly summary of earnings is a bust.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

movinglotus said:


> I'm Lyft Dallas and there is no waybill info in the Lyft App. I've pushed a.lot of buttons. Even in the desktop things like weekly summary of earnings is a bust.


Thanks for the help. I'll be contacting Lyft about this. Not good. Quite a few Lyft drivers cruising the Sac Airport. On top of not showing trade dress (required in California) and not having the proper permits means citations.
Strange that they met San Francisco's requirements.

Update: Per SFO Airport Pilot TNC Permit

Approved trade dress present and identifiable, Airport placard visible in
windshield and electronic waybill required at all times. Electronic waybill must contain name and photo of driver, photo of vehicle, including license plate number and proof of a ride transaction in progress


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

PT Go said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be contacting Lyft about this. Not good. Quite a few Lyft drivers cruising the Sac Airport. On top of not showing trade dress (required in California) and not having the proper permits means citations.
> Strange that they met San Francisco's requirements.


I've never had a problem at sac airport and have done at least 80 pickups there..

Only time I've been pulled over I was released immideately after I told them I was uber.. the deputy said oh ok..just don't park in the gate area..


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be contacting Lyft about this. Not good. Quite a few Lyft drivers cruising the Sac Airport. On top of not showing trade dress (required in California) and not having the proper permits means citations.
> Strange that they met San Francisco's requirements.
> 
> Update: Per SFO Airport Pilot TNC Permit
> ...


There isn't a waybill like the way Uber provides through the app, but you are able to show your picture, vehicle and phone number via the app. On Android, it's a menu option on the left side. If you need insurance information, it comes from the Lyft website and you can either print it or save the PDF to your phone to view.

One thing you need to understand is Lyft is a TON more casual then Uber is.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

DjTim said:


> There isn't a waybill like the way Uber provides through the app, but you are able to show your picture, vehicle and phone number via the app. On Android, it's a menu option on the left side. If you need insurance information, it comes from the Lyft website and you can either print it or save the PDF to your phone to view.
> 
> One thing you need to understand is Lyft is a TON more casual then Uber is.


Thanks for the help. I know that Lyft is more casual and that's a great side of it. However, the CPUC and Sacramento airport regulations state that there is to be a waybill, even in electronic form that also contains the passenger name. From what I've seen from the app, it appears that you can't go to the driver's info once a trip is in progress, unless I'm missing something somewhere. I guess I could do the paper format and have basics filled in, but that shouldn't be necessary.


----------

